
Time to Build Without VCs - investing101
https://www.valuewalk.com/2020/05/equity-business-vcs/
======
api
Young, trust fund, investors: pick one.

This is true if you're doing something non-trivial where a billable MVP takes
time or where you're going to need to build a large user base before it can be
monetized.

It's even more true if what you're building comes with any capital cost, which
generally means anything but software or small scale electronics.

